# Planer board mast into pedestal seat mount?



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Does anyone know of a company at that makes a planer board mast that is designed to fit into a pedestal seat mount?
Or if anyone has a similar setup, I would be interested in hearing how you made it. I honking this would be a great option for a removable planer board mast. Thanks.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, I built one with a chain link fence post. I believe that they are 2 3/8 diameter. I took a four footer, chamfered the base, and but a little blue grease on it. Flag pole cleats to wrap the line, and a small pulley on each side of the top of the post. Works great.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

My base is wedge style.I used an extra base,placed the pvc pipe in it and 1 bolt to secure it.

You'll needVC pipe,pvc cap,2 eyebolts,2 snaps,2 springs,U-bolt,and planerboard line. For my winding system,I use 2 level wind reels held on by 2 hose clamps. Right hand retrieve on port side and left hand retrieve on starboard.

Make it a little longer.You can always shorten it down.Too tall and it'll be whippy.If you have to go high,you could probably put a pc of pipe inside the pvc. Mine's about 4'-5' tall and easy to setup and take off.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.rivieratrolling.com/planner_board_masts.html


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. Info is much appreciated!


----------

